# Starting lessons in January



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm starting guitar lessons in January. I took a few classical guitar lessons in 1987 from a not so great teacher. I didn't play guitar at all from 1988 until 2006 or so. I have been playing semi-regularly since but I'm essentially self-thought. I took classical flute lessons from 2001 to 2006 so in theory I can read music but I play guitar by ear. I know some theory (RCM Advanced Rudiments with honours), more than most guitarists I would assume. I have no idea what to expect / how the lessons will go. I certainly don't fit the usual profile for a guitar student. My teacher is a pro jazz guitarist who's kind of a virtuoso. Time will tell whether he can be a good teacher too.

I'd be curious to hear from anyone who started taking lessons later in life.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I use to take lessons when I was young (late 70s and 80s) in both rock and classical though I did not really work that hard at it then. Over the years I did a few of those cassette tape and DVD courses in the 90s, early 2000s. Recently started again with the Truefire courses - I really like them. Whenever I start in on a new course I realize how little I know :0) For me, for some reason, I learn better in a self paced environment.

Have fun!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I took lessons when I was young, so I can't speak to being an older beginner (as far as formal instruction goes), but I have taught a number of older beginners and last year, I was able to take lessons for a year as an adult, so I might be able to provide some insight.

First and foremost, talk to your teacher. If there are specific things you want to learn, say so. If you're willing to let the teacher teach the things that he/she feels is most important to your development, say so. Also, try to do the things that your teacher gives you to do. This may sound obvious, but it's important. For example, I try to give my students what I call 3-minute drills. They are tedious, which is why I only ask for 3 minutes. I even give them a 3-minute egg timer. Most don't do them. They still make progress, but with an investment of just 3 minutes a day (or even every other day), they could progress so much faster. 

For me, the most important role of a teacher is to help you to "learn how to learn" i.e. to teach you the things you need to know to work things through on your own. The teacher I had when I was young did a very good job of this, though at the time, I didn't necessarily appreciate this as the other teacher in town taught "cool" songs; so the kids who took lessons there knew more tunes than I did. The thing is none of those songs were particularly challenging, and I eventually found that I could pick them up with relative ease. The kids who knew all the "cool" songs, however, had no understanding of the instrument and couldn't learn anything without being shown.

What I find most students who have played for a while, but never had instruction, need, is a stronger sense of rhythm and tempo. Don't be surprised if that's where your teacher starts.

When I was taking lessons last year, it was from a classical teacher. It took a couple of weeks for him to figure out where I was at and what I needed to work on, but after that, it was great. We spent as much time talking about music as playing it. He had me work through a bunch of technical studies by Leo Brouwer. In addition to working through the techniques required by each piece, we analyzed each piece, looking at harmony, rhythm and dynamics. A lot of it was stuff that I would never play on my own, but I came away with a much better understanding of music in general, and my instrument in particular.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Brian, thanks for sharing your experience. My classical flute training certainly thought me about the importance of practicing the _boring_ technical stuff. Scales, arpeggios and long tones for 20 minutes a day, any one? 

My three main objectives are: 

- I want to learn to read better on guitar. 
- I want to correct the bad habits that I (must have) picked up learning on my own. 
- I want to learn to comp better.

I don't have specific tunes that I want to learn at this point. We'll see how things go.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

pattste said:


> My three main objectives are:
> - I want to learn to read better on guitar.
> - I want to correct the bad habits that I (must have) picked up learning on my own.
> - I want to learn to comp better.


For those objectives a jazz teacher sounds like a good choice. Have fun.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

When I taught, I had some adult students.
They wanted to improve their skills, get back into it or learn something new.
While a couple took lessons for some time, many of them didn't last long as work & family was a barrier to practicing and also led to missed lessons.
Hopefully you can be one of those who are abel to stick with it and learn.
It is possible to do.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I could also add that while I was teaching I did spend a couple of years taking classical lessons for a refresher as I had some beginner students playing classical.
I mostly practiced when I had breaks (either no student scheduled or the student cancelled), as it was easier that way--but I still had to make time to practice at home.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

pattste, you sound like you're in a similar position to my own, although more advanced in certain areas (I did try viola for a few years, but never went through any exams so my reading isn't on the same level as yours).

Being single, I have less issue with the finding the time to practice than most in my/our age group. 

However, the biggest barrier to practice I find is frustration. A bad day's practice makes it easy to cut that day's practice short, and psychologically difficult to pick up the guitar and try again the next day. I guess knowing that frustration is the issue makes it easier to combat it, but still, for me, it's hard. However, we battle on, as ever. 

All the best with the journey.

Neil


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm an older guy and i've had a guitar for a number of years and haven't really been able to play it beyond a few riffs and noodling. I have more free time on my hands lately as i no longer work nights and would like to get into playing more. My problem is that I have too much information, I have a ton of instructional videos and books and really don't know where to start. Theory, scales, technique, i just don't know. I did take lessons awhile back but it did not go well. The place was just milling people in and out and not really teaching anything other than "what song do you want to learn?" 
I would like to play better and I'm willing to put the effort in but i would like to know from more experienced players what path you took to solidify your musical & mechanical foundations with guitar. I understand that we all have to find our own way and what works for you may not be right for me. But from where I'm sitting right now a little help couldn't hurt either. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Stonehead said:


> I'm an older guy and i've had a guitar for a number of years and haven't really been able to play it beyond a few riffs and noodling. I have more free time on my hands lately as i no longer work nights and would like to get into playing more. My problem is that I have too much information, I have a ton of instructional videos and books and really don't know where to start. Theory, scales, technique, i just don't know. I did take lessons awhile back but it did not go well. The place was just milling people in and out and not really teaching anything other than "what song do you want to learn?"
> I would like to play better and I'm willing to put the effort in but i would like to know from more experienced players what path you took to solidify your musical & mechanical foundations with guitar. I understand that we all have to find our own way and what works for you may not be right for me. But from where I'm sitting right now a little help couldn't hurt either. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


So far you sound like a lot of the adult students I teach. Usually with adults I start by teaching a few songs they like - partly so those can serve as examples when we get into theory, and partly because it's just fun. Once they have a couple of songs I try to get them comfortable with learning songs on their own so I can free up lesson time for everything else. I'll still help them with parts of songs but for the most part they can learn them from tabs.

Then I make sure they're solid with the basic CAGEDAmEmDm open chords, then E and A shape barre chords. Mixed in with that we'll do pentatonic scales, then major and minor, more shapes of pentatonics, then back to some more chords, more scales, arpeggios, mix in some technique exercises along the way. Throughout this there will be more songs - sometimes my choice as examples of particular concepts and sometimes the students choice. I also encourage a lot of improvisation, partly because it's fun but mostly because it's a great way to check if someone has thoroughly absorbed a concept. I'll also help them with ear training so they can stop using tabs and start figuring songs out on their own. 

Depending on the student's musical taste I'll tweak the order I do things in or emphasis some areas more than others. Don't underestimate the usefulness of just learning songs along the way. They're the context and examples for everything else. And they're fun.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Well, I had my first lesson tonight. He took a while to assess where I'm at and what my expectations are. We started working on a blues played chord melody style with embelishments, etc. I'm gonna have to work pretty hard on it. Eventually we'll look at what scales could be played on this beyond a simple blues scale. I want to reserve maybe 15 minutes to practice sight-reading as well, although we didn't do any tonight. I think it will be fun. The teacher is friendly and seems willing to work with me. I was a bit worried as he's an established player on the local jazz scene with a flashy, virtuoso style and I assume most of his students are much more advanced.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

Good for you on the lessons. I wouldn't worry too much about where his other students are at. Everyone has to start somewhere. I think the key is practice and apply what he teaches you.

I actually start my first classes tomorrow and I'm pretty much in the same boat you are.

Looking forward to it though, that's for sure.

Let us know how you progress.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Good for you on the desire to become a better sight reader. Once a person can do that reasonbly well he can play any song or lick if the sheet music is available. You have the priorities right. I would try to learn something you like at least once a month, though as this is usually a great motivator since it gives us a tangible sense of accomplishment.


----------

